

Why top Ivy Leaguers are the best sellers - 6g

Was having this convo with some friends of mine, who all agreed with this...<p>They sold themselves ever since they were 14 and starting high school. Selling admissions officers of their achievements, selling teachers and counselors of their desires and passions... that's the hardest part in the admissions process. The rest (getting a high GPA and high SATs) is secondary (since most applying to HYP have 4.5s and 2300+ SAT anyway - need differentiation) and honestly, pretty darn easy to obtain if one simply tries. And while they're about to graduate out of college, they're continuing to sell, sell, sell, branding and marketing themselves for consulting and banking positions.<p>Have to hand it to them, it's an awfully important life skill to have in this world.
======
toomuchcoffee
_Selling admissions officers of their achievements, selling teachers and
counselors of their desires and passions..._

Wow. I guess I'm just so glad that I got to grow up in a completely different
universe.

Where no one cared about "selling teaches and counselors of their desires and
passions..." - we cared about our desires and passions quite a lot, thank you,
_but for their own sake_. And couldn't give a rat's ass about selling an
admissions counselor on them. Even if in fact we were busting our chops to get
into the best school we possibly could -- this would have seemed like an
incredibly vain and superficial approach to getting to go where we wanted in
life. Like trying to game the system somehow, because that was the only way to
get ahead. Or flattery.

And the thought of nurturing a portfolio of extracurricular "desires and
passions" for the sake of impressing these kinds of people -- let alone for
the supposed brass rings that would supposedly be within our reach, after
years and years of such compounded drudgery and self-abasement -- really, now.
Who has time for any of that?

